# Fond d'écran 1680 x 1050



## dugpdcv (3 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour ! Savez vous ou je pourrais trouver un fond d'écran en format 1680 X 1050 de Tenacious D ? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2009)

sur Google images, ou alors vous le faîtes vous-même en numérisant une photo, un dessin ou que sais-je encore et en formatant votre image aux bonnes dimensions.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Dans la section Customisation il y en a un paquet  .

C'est parti&#8230;


----------

